# Whiskey No.9 Carbon Fork



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

Who can give me some intel on this fork? I am considering it for a gravel/light trail build. I am a pretty big guy 6’6”, 240lbs. Will it hold up?

Will be going on a possible Surly Krampus build.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

RatBikeRod said:


> Who can give me some intel on this fork? I am considering it for a gravel/light trail build. I am a pretty big guy 6’6”, 240lbs. Will it hold up?
> 
> Will be going on a possible Surly Krampus build.


Max weight is 240lbs so you are at max without any gear/water so I wouldn't do it personally. If you really want to I would email/call Whisky and see what they say. I had the previous version of that fork in my hands for my Krampus. It looked well made, but at the end of the day I decided I was better off sticking with the stock steel fork and I sold it. I'm ~190lbs out of the shower. Saving a small amount of weight wasn't worth second guessing my fork every ride.






No.9 MTN Boost LT Fork | Whisky Parts Co


New No.9 MTN Boost Long-Travel carbon fork, which brings the rigid riding experience to modern hardtail riders with boost thru-axle and three-hole mounts.



whiskyparts.co


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

Yea, that would not be a good thing then. Glad I asked. 

It sucks being an Orangutan!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

RatBikeRod said:


> Yea, that would not be a good thing then. Glad I asked.
> 
> It sucks being an Orangutan!


I've used my Krampus a lot for gravel and paved riding. The stock steel fork rides pretty nice. So if you have that I would just ride it.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I looked at the Whiskey as well, as well as a few of the off brand carbon, and they were all 240lbs. I think ENVE has a higher weight rating, though I don't see that it's published on their site.

At that point going custom steel might be a better option.


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

I do have the stock Krampus fork, but as I was building this I was wanting something different. I will keep looking around. I may call Whiskey today and talk to them about it. I am sure they are conservative on their limits and I do not plan to weigh this bike down a lot with stuff. I have the Ogre set up as my pack mule. I want the Krampus to really serve as more of light trail duty and day riding. 

I guess I could also look at some alternatives…


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

You'll save just over 1lb going to a carbon fork. Given the Krampus' weight and your weight that's pretty much irrelevant to ride the experience. I just doesn't seem worth it when you are up against the max weight limit of a carbon fork. Sure there is a safety factor in the design so it won't explode if you are a few pounds over the limit, but it also means you are taking more risk than a 180lb rider on that same fork. Doesn't seem like a worthwhile trade off.


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

vikb said:


> You'll save just over 1lb going to a carbon fork. Given the Krampus' weight and your weight that's pretty much irrelevant to ride the experience. I just doesn't seem worth it when you are up against the max weight limit of a carbon fork. Sure there is a safety factor in the design so it won't explode if you are a few pounds over the limit, but it also means you are taking more risk than a 180lb rider on that same fork. Doesn't seem like a worthwhile trade off.


Yea, I just got off the phone with Whiskey and they echoed this. Effectively if I am, on a good day, 240# and the bike weighs in at 30#, I am well over the 240 limit with nothing else on the bike. Add water and tools minimum and I would be pushing 275#. Not worth the possible break of an expensive part.....me.


----------

